
More Evidence That Apple Really Did Reject Google Voice - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/19/more-evidence-that-apple-really-did-reject-google-voice/
======
credo
This "evidence" isn't anything new. Ultimately it boils down to a question of
semantics.

Apple verbiage says that they've rejected a "binary". That leaves the door
open for negotiations and possible approval of a future "binary" for the same
app.

Indeed, many developers have had their binaries rejected and then their app
goes on sale at a later point of time (with a new binary).

The bigger question is whether Apple has a right to regulate/control its app
store and whether it is appropriate for the FCC to intervene.

------
GHFigs
More evidence that TechCrunch is trolling the entire web with garbage rather
than actually trying to get at the truth behind the stories they cover. They'd
prefer to fan the flames than answer any questions. Given that Apple already
explicitly listed VoiceCentral as one of the applications that they have
chosen to keep out of the store, what _news_ is this story really conveying?

------
samps
Can we get an option in HN to hide all posts on techcrunch.com? (Or just a
GreaseMonkey script...)

~~~
kirubakaran
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=Xichekolas>

